

[PowerDNS] Backends in detail: PipeBackend - xiaq
http://doc.powerdns.com/html/backends-detail.html

======
xiaq
Thought of submitting this when another PowerDNS submit came up.

The pipe backend is a very interesting one since it allows you to hack up a
custom DNS resolution mechanism very easily. For instance I built a simple
backend that synthesizes DNS records from LDAP items for much easier domain
management.

------
xiaq
To mod: please do not remove the "pipebackend" from the title since it is the
reason I'm sharing this... Perhaps I should have written it as [PipeBackend].

